# Trolling Motor Battery Boiling Over



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a 3-12 volt Interstate group 27 batteries for my bow mount 36 v Minn Kota Terrova. I noticed prior to storing my boat last fall, I had some white cake type material around one of the batteries. Due to other 12 volt battery needs in the winter, I pull them out. When I went to charge them again on a stand alone, 10 amp battery charger, I notice I have one battery boiling over. I am assuming this is the same one I had an issue with my boat. The batteries are 2 years old (will be the 3rd season). Any ideas why this would be happening, and is this an indication of a bad battery or cell? Should I replace? I don't want a bigger issue to occur.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Was the battery hot? You can take it to a parts store and have it tested. It sounds like it's shorted if it's boiling at 10A


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Make sure fluid level isn't to high


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

real reeltime said:


> Make sure fluid level isn't to high


ditto. my first thoughts. have you filled the battery? maybe you put a little to much water in it.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

real reeltime said:


> Make sure fluid level isn't to high


what is too much? I know I have filled the batteries in the past, as I felt the water level was low. How does one know how much to fill? 

Thinking this might be my issue.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

I've read 1/8-1/4 below fill well bottom. I keep mine a little more than that.


----------

